# Home Wiring 12v DC : Wind Power



## bayesoft (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi All,

I am finally going to build an off-grid homestead starting within a few weeks. The home is a 1030sq ft passive solar strawbale that I designed myself with chief architect software.

Wind: The building site is atop a hogsback that runs North to South and then swings SSW. North winds coming through the valley below are collected by the geography and channeled through a 100ft draw between two "peaks" on either side.

I plan on buying the 800w Hornet: "HT Series" wind generators from:
http://www.greengridsolutions.com/hornet.html

I'll probably start off with two. In the future I plan on expanding the number of generators if need be.

There is always the option of adding solar panels to the roof or on the side of the peak that faces South. My best option is to go wind power with a diesel generator backup. I doubt I'll need the generator but you never know.

I've done some research already. I'm calling around to the local golf courses tomorrow to see if they have any used golf cart batteries that need to be "disposed" of. I'm hoping they have the 2v high amp batteries.

The hornet generators come in 12/24/48 volt varieties for the same price. How do I decide which ones to get? What are the pros and cons?

I know how to wire series and parallel for the batteries. I know about battery regulators and dumping the load when the batteries are fully charged. I read about fuses but don't know where they go or what type to use.

Just found:
http://www.backwoodssolar.com/interests/HomeTechnical.htm
http://www.backwoodssolar.com/interests/HomeWiring.htm

Feeling better already....


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

The Hornet generators seem to be rated for very high windspeeds. Most generators are rated for 20 to 25 mph winds, so comparing specs of other generators to the Hornets may be misleading. Also, it is generally considered that more than 3 blades on an electric generating wind machine is unnecessary.

The "Proven", "Bergey", and "Abundant Renewable Energy" machines are ones that I have seen and could recommend. They work well, are well built, and produce the power they claim.


----------



## bayesoft (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you have links for those generators?


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.greengridsolutions.com/windgenerators.html


----------



## bayesoft (Jun 24, 2006)

Oh, no,no,no,no

There is no way I can even begin to afford the generators you mentioned.

That's probably why I didn't realize the links were on the same page as the Hornets. I saw the pricetag and blocked the memory, LOL.

My location is very windy even on a clear day, so I'm sure the Hornets will suffice. If I need to expand, it will be a lot less expensive. I'd rather expand as I can afford it at this point. I don't really have a choice here.

:grump: :flame: Not directed at you....

Personally I don't see how the manufacturer can justify the higher cost. I mean c'mon, a PMA is a PMA no matter how powerful the output. I really doubt that THAT MUCH MORE labor/material goes into the high priced units.

What it boils down to is that they are selling a single unit that can make you 100% independent of the grid. They are making a 1000% return on labor and materials. Not because they believe in AE or the movement. It's so they can pull into the drive with their new Mazarati. Kiss their trophy wife at the door of their million dollar home. Before packing for their second trip to Cancun this year.

That's the problem with this country and why we will always be dependent on the grid. The people that need AE to survive can't afford it and the people that can afford it don't need it to survive.

Sorry.... had to get that off my chest.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

The last guys that I saw who were really doing well 'off-grid' were using windmills that they had made using old car generators, cheap parts and maybe 50% efficeint but at least it was cheap and it worked.

Once you get into the store bought stuff, expect to pay. Because they are so many city dwellers that are willing to pay, that it keeps the price up.


----------

